# Au Lou, personne ne vous entend crier... (02/12/2006)



## Majintode (27 Novembre 2006)

*Un petit before, Au Lou Pascalou bien sûr !*

Viens le jeune, prendre l'apéro au Lou. Il n'y aura peut-être pas de vin blanc en TetraPak mais de savoureux nectars couleront à flot, afin de te mettre de bonne humeur durant ce before sympathique entre personnes... sympathiques.
Si tu veux que le before devienne un pré-after, libre à toi le jeune...
Et n'oublie pas ton *nano rouge*.
Et ne pars pas sans payer cette fois (petit canaillou).
 
* 14 rue des Panoyaux, Paris 20e, Métro Ménilmontant*​


----------



## Stargazer (27 Novembre 2006)

Ah toi tu veux ta léchouille par Melou ou Teo !


----------



## teo (27 Novembre 2006)

Zut alors, j'ai une fondue helv&#232;te chez moi ce soir-l&#224;  C'est rageant... j'esp&#232;re que Melounette pourra assurer elle-m&#234;me sa l&#232;chouille 

_Je verrai si je passe apr&#232;s, avec ou sans mes potes, si je finis pas trop tard._


----------



## maousse (28 Novembre 2006)

A boire !


----------



## Majintode (28 Novembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Ah toi tu veux ta léchouille par Melou ou Teo !



Qui me parle...?


----------



## Majintode (28 Novembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Zut alors, j'ai une fondue helvète chez moi ce soir-là  C'est rageant... j'espère que Melounette pourra assurer elle-même sa lèchouille
> 
> _Je verrai si je passe après, avec ou sans mes potes, si je finis pas trop tard._



Cette fois je risque fort d'arriver tôt et de partir pas très tard...


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Novembre 2006)

Vous pouvez pas faire des soir&#233;es quand je suis dispo ?


----------



## teo (28 Novembre 2006)

Tu peux aussi organiser des soir&#233;es, mon gars...


----------



## wip (28 Novembre 2006)

Je ne pourrai pas venir, je film un concert de mon beau-frère ce soir là  .
Dommage, j'aurais bien voulu voir Majintode plein de bave....  

@+


----------



## elKBron (28 Novembre 2006)

c est dingue ca, de fixer des rendez vous plus d un an a l avance !! :afraid:


> Au Lou, personne ne vous entend crier... *(02/12/2007)*


----------



## wip (28 Novembre 2006)

elKBron a dit:


> c est dingue ca, de fixer des rendez vous plus d un an a l avance !! :afraid:


 
Ah oui, j'avais pas fais gaffe... Du coup, je crois que je suis libre !!


----------



## Majintode (28 Novembre 2006)

elKBron a dit:


> c est dingue ca, de fixer des rendez vous plus d un an a l avance !! :afraid:



C'était pour voir si il y en avait qui suivait...!


----------



## alèm (28 Novembre 2006)

_bah euh... je ne serais point libre*...  et nantais ce soir-l&#224;... 

par contre, je crois que le 29, je suis dispo... 


*et j'esp&#232;re vraiment ne pas &#234;tre libre ce soir-l&#224;... _


----------



## Melounette (28 Novembre 2006)

Ouééééééééééééé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon par contre, tu remets tes poils sur le visage.


----------



## Majintode (28 Novembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ouééééééééééééé !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh... c'était sérieux cette histoire de bave là...? 
Bon alors les parisiens, vous venez faire un petit before ou bien ?


----------



## Spyro (29 Novembre 2006)

Un _before_ ? Mais c'est before quoi ?


----------



## lumai (29 Novembre 2006)

C'est un  ap&#233;ro qui peut se prolonger ! 

Bon il y en a qui sont tent&#233;(e)s ???


----------



## Spyro (29 Novembre 2006)

Ben moi ptet  

Mes parents sont pas là, mais j'ai les clefs de la maison et j'irais ptet sur Paris ce ouikende


----------



## Majintode (29 Novembre 2006)

Spyro a dit:


> Un _before_ ? Mais c'est before quoi ?


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*
Before :* la _before party_ (_before_ signifie avant en anglais), une fête    qui a lieu généralement avant les autres, souvent en fin d'après-midi,    en début de soirée pour attendre la nuit.[/FONT]



lumai a dit:


> C'est un  apéro qui peut se prolonger !
> 
> Bon il y en a qui sont tenté(e)s ???



Ben oui ! 
Je viendrai avec un ami infographiste (entendez par là "qu'il ne sait pas ce qu'est un PC, car un vrai infographiste..., etc." )
Si on est en petit comité c'est pas plus mal, on pourra ainsi beaucoup mieux faire connaissance...


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

_je penserais &#224; vous mes petits Lou... euh Lu... euh... c'est fran&#231;ais... `


'fin bref... moi je serais au LU ce soir l&#224; ! 
_


----------



## Majintode (29 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4072247 a dit:
			
		

> _je penserais à vous mes petits Lou... euh Lu... euh... c'est français... `
> 
> 
> 'fin bref... moi je serais au LU ce soir là !
> _




On boira à ta santé mon cher Alèm


----------



## Melounette (29 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4072247 a dit:
			
		

> _je penserais à vous mes petits Lou... euh Lu... euh... c'est français... `
> 
> 
> 'fin bref... moi je serais au LU ce soir là !
> _


Raaah, le Lieu Unique, c'est extra. Ils font des expos délirantes aussi. Bin, tiens, tu peux pas te renseigner par la même occasion pour savoir si ils cherchent une régisseuse talentueuse, bien faite de sa personne, polie et tout et tout ? Nan, mais juste comme ça, en passant...


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Raaah, le Lieu Unique, c'est extra. Ils font des expos délirantes aussi. Bin, tiens, tu peux pas te renseigner par la même occasion pour savoir si ils cherchent une régisseuse talentueuse, bien faite de sa personne, polie et tout et tout ? Nan, mais juste comme ça, en passant...



je ferais passer le mot mais je n'ai aucune entrée à Nantes, si jamais je peux te présenter à mon bibi avec qui je viens de bosser... qui est parisien...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Novembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Raaah, le Lieu Unique, c'est extra. Ils font des expos d&#233;lirantes aussi. Bin, tiens, tu peux pas te renseigner par la m&#234;me occasion pour savoir si ils cherchent une r&#233;gisseuse talentueuse, bien faite de sa personne, polie et tout et tout ? Nan, mais juste comme &#231;a, en passant...



Ca a pas march&#233; tes contacts avec les productions al&#232;m ? Bon certes elles sont principalement connues en Hongrie et R&#233;publique Tch&#232;que mais c'est d&#233;j&#224; pas mal et &#231;a permet de voir du pays ...  

  

 PS : j'ai m&#234;me entendu dire qu'elles s'ouvraient &#224; la Finlande ... Engage-toi qu'ils disent !


----------



## teo (30 Novembre 2006)

la B4, si elle est tot, ouille not ? Si y'a pas plus de personnes intéressées on peut finir l'organisation par mp et tel 
Je devrais juste décoller au plus tard à 18h45/19h


----------



## Majintode (30 Novembre 2006)

On peut continuer à s'organiser sur ce topic aussi, il est fait pour ça 

Je compte arriver plutôt vers 19h... On va peut-être se croiser Teo? (ou encore se louper de peu... )


----------



## Melounette (30 Novembre 2006)

Ah bin, on peut se retrouver vers 18h pour l'apéro alors. Je voudrais bien croiser le Teo joli. Ca vous va ?


----------



## lumai (30 Novembre 2006)

Ouaip &#231;a semble un bon programme tout &#231;a !


----------



## Majintode (30 Novembre 2006)

Bon, je vais essayer d'arriver avant 19h histoire de voir Teo joli moi aussi !


----------



## Stargazer (30 Novembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah bin, on peut se retrouver vers 18h pour l'apéro alors. Je voudrais bien croiser le Teo joli. Ca vous va ?



Faut voir !


----------



## teo (30 Novembre 2006)

un pote de Boston devrait passer samedi en fin d'apr&#232;m, je ne sais &#224; quelle heure, je dois le voir tranquille. D&#232;s que je sais si je peux passer, je vous dis ou je passerai direct, on verra bien


----------



## Majintode (30 Novembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> un pote de Boston devrait passer samedi en fin d'aprèm, je ne sais à quelle heure, je dois le voir tranquille. Dès que je sais si je peux passer, je vous dis ou je passerai direct, on verra bien



You can come with you friend if you want, just for a drink you know... it's up to you !


----------



## teo (1 Décembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> You can come with you friend if you want, just for a drink you know... it's up to you !



I know but we have personal stuff to talk about and it'll not be appropriate to go to the Lou to do it _(sans mauvais jeu de mots s'il vous plait  )_


----------



## Majintode (1 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> I know but we have personal stuff to talk about and it'll not be appropriate to go to the Lou to do it _(sans mauvais jeu de mots s'il vous plait  )_



Oh... I see...   
I hope you could join us for a beer dude !

Bon, apparemment ça sera petit comité... léchouilles, potins et rigolades en perspective...!


----------



## lumai (1 Décembre 2006)

Bah vi ! 

(mais tu peux aussi le faire... promis rien ne parviendra aux oreilles ou aux yeux de Galat&#233;e )


----------



## wip (1 Décembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> On peut venir sans lécher (même le beau Majintode) ? :rose: :rateau:
> 
> @lumai : ah s'il n'y a pas de photos alors


Toi, je vais finir par penser que tu fais exprès de venir quand je suis pas là !! :mouais:


----------



## wip (1 Décembre 2006)

:love: 

Bon, ça va, je vois que tu fais des efforts, c'est bien  . Lechons-nous virtuellement alors  . Tu préfères à quel parfum ? Grimbergen ou Leffe ??


----------



## Stargazer (1 Décembre 2006)

Les deux c'est possible ..? :rose:


----------



## wip (1 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Les deux c'est possible ..? :rose:


Toi, tu veux une double lechouille... Gourmand va !!!  . Mais j'ai pour toi une bière Romulanaise qui devrait te faire oublier toute les lechouilles du monde...


----------



## Melounette (1 Décembre 2006)

Non, non, t'as un briquet à rendre avant la bière. Lâcheur du samedi soir.


----------



## wip (1 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Non, non, t'as un briquet &#224; rendre avant la bi&#232;re. L&#226;cheur du samedi soir.


Je sais que tu es toute triste de pas me voir demain Mel, mais que veux tu, j'ai du boulot moi :rateau: .
Non, s&#233;rieux, &#231;a m'em*erde vraiment beaucoup de pas vous voir, mais je peux vraiment pas venir, on compte sur moi ailleur...
Pis de toute fa&#231;on, je sais tr&#232;s bien que la pr&#233;sence de Majintode vous consolera sans aucun probl&#232;me  .
Tu sais, les retrouvailles n'en seront que meilleurs, surtout qu'on a une bouteille &#224; finir tous les deux   

PS: Le briquet est toujours bien au chaud...........


----------



## Stargazer (1 Décembre 2006)

Dans ta poche ?


----------



## wip (1 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Dans ta poche ?


Mais arrêtes de débiner toi ohhhh  

Bon, ok, je le sors de la... D'ailleur, tiens je vais m'en servir, c'est vendredi soir


----------



## Majintode (1 Décembre 2006)

Ah ben voilà, de l'animation, enfin !!
On sera combien à se léchouiller alors demain ?? :love:


----------



## lumai (1 Décembre 2006)

Je suis pr&#234;te &#224; mettre mes doigts &#224; contribution pour compter tout &#231;a demain !


----------



## Majintode (1 Décembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> Je suis prête à mettre mes doigts à contribution pour compter tout ça demain !



Euh... non, rien...


----------



## Melounette (1 Décembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Ah ben voilà, de l'animation, enfin !!
> On sera combien à se léchouiller alors demain ?? :love:


Moi j'ai compté 5 ou 6. D'faon, c'est bien les p'tits comités, ça permet des rapprochements subversifs.

Wip> Je te le donne maintenant qu'il a été souillé, remet-le sur ta fesse gauche. J'ai un jouet plusse mieux manant.

Je suis pétée, je pane rien à ce que je raconte.:mouais:
Mais c'est je me marrrre.


----------



## Majintode (1 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Moi j'ai compté 5 ou 6. D'faon, c'est bien les p'tits comités, ça permet des rapprochements subversifs.
> 
> Wip> Je te le donne maintenant qu'il a été souillé, remet-le sur ta fesse gauche. J'ai un jouet plusse mieux manant.
> 
> ...



Ah je me disais aussi, en lisant le début du post...


----------



## Stargazer (1 Décembre 2006)

Nan mais en lisant aussi tout le post on se dit aussi !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Je suis pétée, je pane rien à ce que je raconte.:mouais:
> Mais c'est je me marrrre.



okkey !!!  

je te prepare un aspro pour demain matin


----------



## Majintode (2 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> okkey !!!
> 
> je te prepare un aspro pour demain matin



Je me demande dans quel état elle est ce matin au réveil... (ou ce midi, ou cet après-midi, c'est selon...  )


----------



## maousse (2 Décembre 2006)

je serai là vers 18h, pour repartir vers 20h, à tout à l'heure.


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Décembre 2006)

Si je passe a 18h , je resterai que 30 minutes . Est ce bon ?


----------



## maiwen (2 Décembre 2006)

d&#233;cid&#233;ment, je suis &#224; la masse ...

et je peux pas ... bonne soir&#233;e


----------



## Majintode (2 Décembre 2006)

Cool, des gens en plus !


Moi j'arrive vers 19h, je dois passer chercher mon ami à 18h à Velizy-Villacoublay (quelle idée de travailler le samedi aussi... ).


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Décembre 2006)

Donc je viendrai pas vu qu'il y a personne vers 18h


----------



## Stargazer (2 Décembre 2006)

C'est sympa pour maousse et les autres qui seront l&#224; &#224; (ou vers) 18h ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> C'est sympa pour maousse et les autres qui seront là à (ou vers) 18h ...




Un peu comme quand on arrive on dise bonjour a tous le monde


----------



## Melounette (2 Décembre 2006)

Je suis vivante.:sick::rateau: Et je serais bien là 18h.


----------



## Majintode (2 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> C'est sympa pour maousse et les autres qui seront là à (ou vers) 18h ...



Lumai sera aussi là à 18h ! Il y aura donc du monde à cette heure-là


----------



## Majintode (2 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Je suis vivante.:sick::rateau: Et je serais bien là 18h.



cool, j'au eu peur que tu nes sois un peu...


----------



## kanako (2 Décembre 2006)

il est 18h, bonne soirée à vous


----------



## Majintode (3 Décembre 2006)

Les femmes sentaient la bière, l'une d'elle avait un décolleté "mama mia" :rose:, un jeune nous embrassait fougueusement, les os étaient bien sucés, les flashes crèpitaient et aveuglaient, la musique assourdissait, une voiture tournait pendant que l'autre montait, le poisson n'était pas cuit, un aficionados de MacBidouille nous rejoignait, Maïwen était parmis nous (ah non, en fait on me dit que ce n'était pas Maïwen  )...

Ce fut une bien bonne soirée, ça m'a fait très plaisir de passer un petit moment avec vous bien qu'il n'y ait pas eu tant de léchouilles que ça...  

Demain, quelques photos !


(vous avez vu, on n'est pas rentré si tard que ça hein...  )


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2006)

_si je compte le temps de trajet jusque chez toi, vous avez &#224; peine pouss&#233; jusqu'&#224; la fermeture !     

moi, j'ai bien dormi... tout seul...   

_


----------



## maiwen (3 Décembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Maïwen était parmis nous (ah non, en fait on me dit que ce n'était pas Maïwen  )...



vi, non ca pouvait pas être moi, moi je mangeais des smarties en retouchant des photos de gens menottés, ça pouvait pas être moi  :rateau:


----------



## Majintode (3 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4076236 a dit:
			
		

> _si je compte le temps de trajet jusque chez toi, vous avez &#224; peine pouss&#233; jusqu'&#224; la fermeture !
> 
> moi, j'ai bien dormi... tout seul...
> 
> _



D&#233;trompe-toi, nous avons quitt&#233; le Lou vers 20h...!


----------



## Majintode (3 Décembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> vi, non ca pouvait pas être moi, moi je mangeais des smarties en retouchant des photos de gens menottés, ça pouvait pas être moi  :rateau:



Oui, "elle" m'a dit qu'"elle" n'était pas toi...  :rose:


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2006)

_


Majintode a dit:



			Détrompe-toi, nous avons quitté le Lou vers 20h...!


Cliquez pour agrandir...


j'ai peur pour la suite ? vous aviez piscine ?!! 

_


----------



## Majintode (3 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4076304 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> j'ai peur pour la suite ? vous aviez piscine ?!!
> 
> _



Non non, juste une petite... faim :


----------



## teo (3 Décembre 2006)

je me suis renseign&#233; vers minuit, une fois mes invit&#233;s partis:
petite bi&#232;re que voil&#224;, ils &#233;taient d&#233;j&#224; envol&#233;s 

_Pffff... les l&#233;chouilles attendront donc encore un peu _


----------



## nato kino (3 Décembre 2006)

Pass&#233;s &#224; 21h, on a trouv&#233; personne, &#224; part une foule de sardines qui hurlaient devant une composition de cuivres, c'&#233;tait Root's !!  :rateau: 

Donc petit d&#233;tour aux Lucioles o&#249; l'ambiance &#233;tait plus feutr&#233;e et moins boucaneuse.  :love:


----------



## Melounette (3 Décembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Les femmes sentaient la bi&#232;re, l'une d'elle avait un d&#233;collet&#233; "mama mia" :rose:, un jeune nous embrassait fougueusement, les os &#233;taient bien suc&#233;s, les flashes cr&#232;pitaient et aveuglaient, la musique assourdissait, une voiture tournait pendant que l'autre montait, le poisson n'&#233;tait pas cuit, un aficionados de MacBidouille nous rejoignait, Ma&#239;wen &#233;tait parmis nous (ah non, en fait on me dit que ce n'&#233;tait pas Ma&#239;wen  )...
> 
> Ce fut une bien bonne soir&#233;e, &#231;a m'a fait tr&#232;s plaisir de passer un petit moment avec vous bien qu'il n'y ait pas eu tant de l&#233;chouilles que &#231;a...
> 
> ...


Pffff....
Pour la bi&#232;re, c'est pas not' faute, c'est Maousse, il offre pas des rivi&#232;res de diamants aux filles, mais des rivi&#232;res de bi&#232;re. So cute.:love:
Le d&#233;collet&#233;, je vois pas.:mouais: Ton flash, l'est trop fort et &#224; 2 cm de l'oeil, &#231;a pue du cul.
La ziq, c'&#233;tait les kosmonauts, une fanfare de fous en rouge dans un bar trop petit pour contenir tous ces cuivres. Avec un qui faisait la danse du ventre, et l'autre qui avait un patalon poutre apparente...enfin...tr&#232;s petite poutre apparente.
Le poisson, bon, bin, d'accord, je suis loin d'&#234;tre experte &#232;s sushi.:rose:Mais je veux bien qu'on m'&#233;duque, hein. Justement, si c'est Cheeroquee...Chiroki...chee...mais comment &#231;a s'&#233;crit ?:mouais:
ET JE SUIS PAS MAIWEN !!!!!:hein:

P.S. : La photo, je suis moche dessus, merci, trop sympa.


			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;4076236 a dit:
			
		

> _moi, j'ai bien dormi... tout seul...
> 
> _


Ah m&#232;de. Le p'tit LU n'est plus ce qu'il &#233;tait ?



maiwen a dit:


> vi, non ca pouvait pas &#234;tre moi, moi je mangeais des smarties en retouchant des photos de gens menott&#233;s, &#231;a pouvait pas &#234;tre moi  :rateau:


Non, mais, faut pas croire, j'ai &#233;t&#233; flatt&#233;e quand il m'a confondu avec toi, hein. Mais bon...j'aurais pas fait illusion tr&#232;s longtemps. Ou alors &#231;a t'aurait fait une sale r&#233;putation.
Attends...Dieu me tripote... comment &#231;a des menottes ?:mouais: Int&#233;ressant.:love:



nato kino a dit:


> Pass&#233;s &#224; 21h, on a trouv&#233; personne, &#224; part une foule de sardines qui hurlaient devant une composition de cuivres, c'&#233;tait Root's !!  :rateau:
> 
> Donc petit d&#233;tour aux Lucioles o&#249; l'ambiance &#233;tait plus feutr&#233;e et moins boucaneuse.  :love:


Ah bin, zut, si on avait su, on vous aurait rapatri&#233;s dans mon resto de sushi moyen. C'est ballot, j'aurais appr&#233;ci&#233; cette rencontre.

Edit : Je l&#233;chouille pas le premier soir.
Edit 2 : Ah ouais j'oubliais, Majinneuhtode, il a 21 ans, et il conduit comme un vrai parisien, genre, tu fais un trajet avec lui, t'as les ovaires qui vont rejoindre les amygdales. Booooouh.


----------



## Majintode (3 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Pffff....
> Pour la bière, c'est pas not' faute, c'est Maousse, il offre pas des rivières de diamants aux filles, mais des rivières de bière. So cute.:love:
> Le décolleté, je vois pas.:mouais: Ton flash, l'est trop fort et à 2 cm de l'oeil, ça pue du cul.
> La ziq, c'était les kosmonauts, une fanfare de fous en rouge dans un bar trop petit pour contenir tous ces cuivres. Avec un qui faisait la danse du ventre, et l'autre qui avait un patalon poutre apparente...enfin...très petite poutre apparente.
> ...



La fragrance 1664, ça a son charme...! 
Le décolleté, j'ai vu... :rose: :love:
Sorry encore pour le flash... Mais en très faible lumière c'est tendu d'avoir une image relativement nette..
T'inquiètes, ça allait le resto. Mais Chihiro (Shiroki-san) et moi on vous emmène à Fujita 2 la prochaine fois, tu verras il est vraiment très bon.
Et tu n'es pas Maiwen, c'est noté  D'ailleurs, je te vois quand Maiwen ?? 
Et tu n'es pas moche sur la photo... Elle est marrante, moi je l'aime bien 
Ouais j'ai été un peu surpris (déçu?) par le manque de léchouille là... :hein:
Ah oui au fait, ma plaque d'immatriculation se termine par un 75, tout s'explique!   (sérieux je conduis comme un Parigot...? )


----------



## Melounette (3 Décembre 2006)

Bon, Maj, t'es pardonné, la deuze est bien.
Et c'est vrai que j'ai oublié de dire merci. Merci à tous. C'était fort sympathique.


----------



## maiwen (3 Décembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Et tu n'es pas Maiwen, c'est noté  D'ailleurs, je te vois quand Maiwen ??



jalousez-moi tous  Majintode aimerait me voir  

mel, TU N'ES PAS MAÏWEN, mais je t'assure ... maïwen c'est bien quand même hein desfois :rose: :rateau:


----------



## lumai (3 Décembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> jalousez-moi tous  Majintode aimerait me voir



Vi vi ! On voit bien que tu fais désirer ! 

Et sinon ça a donné quoi avec les menottes ?


----------



## Majintode (3 Décembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> jalousez-moi tous  Majintode aimerait me voir
> 
> mel, TU N'ES PAS MAÏWEN, mais je t'assure ... maïwen c'est bien quand même hein desfois :rose: :rateau:



Il n'y a pas de quoi être "jaloux"... 
En tout cas, la prochaine fois, je compte sur toi


----------



## Stargazer (3 Décembre 2006)

Propose lui un shampooing au houblon ou &#224; l'orge et t'es assur&#233; de sa venue ! 

Crois-en mon exp&#233;rience ...


----------



## Majintode (3 Décembre 2006)

Maiwen, la prochaine fois il y aura du shampoo çà l'orge ou au houblon ! 

hey dites : danke schön Stargazer !


----------



## maousse (3 Décembre 2006)

Voilà, bon, ça va, vous n'êtes pas rentrés trop tard apparemment, c'est bien, il faut être sage. 

Désolé pour la douche sinon, je suis vraiment  confus, j'ai les doigts qui glissent aux AES, c'est une malédiction. Avec à chaque fois avec un demi-litre ou plus à verser, que ce soit de la bière ou de l'eau (ça, c'est seulement sur la tête des cuistôts désobligeants à Vannes, mais c'est une autre histoire  ). Non, vous n'étiez pas désobligeantes, mesdemoiselles. :rose: :love: 
Heureusement majintode était là pour faire le plein, un vrai ange gardien. A charge de revanche


----------



## teo (3 Décembre 2006)

Z'avez pu voir si y'a des soir&#233;es _Huitres_ :love: de pr&#233;vu ? je sais bien qu'il fait &#224; peine froid, mais &#231;a serait le d&#233;but de saison, non ?


----------



## lumai (3 Décembre 2006)

Il y en a une le dimanche 17 si ma m&#233;moire est bonne...


----------



## Stargazer (3 Décembre 2006)

Oui c'est bien le 17 D&#233;cembre ... 12 hu&#238;tres et un verre de muscadet pour 10&#8364; ! 

Et y'aura m&#234;me un groupe !


----------



## kanako (4 Décembre 2006)

soir&#233;e "huitres" ? au lou ?


----------



## lumai (4 Décembre 2006)

vi ! des huitres et du muscadet. Et pour ceux qui n'aime pas les huitres siffle: ) ils font des sandwichs !


----------



## alèm (4 Décembre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> soirée "huitres" ? au lou ?



comme chaque année...  je ne serais pas là cette année, profitez sans moi !


----------



## Stargazer (4 Décembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> vi ! des huitres et du muscadet. Et pour ceux qui n'aime pas les huitres siffle: ) ils font des sandwichs !



Oublie pas de parler du chocolat chaud hein ! 



			
				[MGZ] alèm;4077248 a dit:
			
		

> comme chaque année...  je ne serais pas là cette année, profitez sans moi !



Ouais ouais on se partagera un petit douzaine en pensant à toi va !


----------



## teo (4 Décembre 2006)

Bon qui c'est qui r&#233;serve ? Moi chuis partant, le 17 d&#233;cembre, c'est plus une date o&#249; j'aime &#234;tre tout seul 
Cette ann&#233;e, je prend deux platals


----------



## pazu (4 Décembre 2006)

Je tenais à vous remercier pour la soirée de samedi. Tout particulièrement pour le resto japonais qui était succulent.. En tout cas, ravie d'avoir fait votre connaissance.


----------



## Stargazer (4 Décembre 2006)

'tite bi&#232;re ?


----------



## mado (4 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4077248 a dit:
			
		

> comme chaque ann&#233;e...  je ne serais pas l&#224; cette ann&#233;e, profitez sans moi !




Mouais, ceci dit on peut aussi faire une deuxi&#232;me session non ? Genre un plateau de 34 hu&#238;tres.


----------



## lumai (4 Décembre 2006)

Une bi&#232;re ? Oui j'veux bien, mais dans le verre, pas en torrent sur la table ! 

@ pazu : Ravie aussi !


----------



## alèm (4 Décembre 2006)

_


mado a dit:



			Mouais, ceci dit on peut aussi faire une deuxième session non ? Genre un plateau de 34 huîtres.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


dites, je pense que j'aurais du Chablis dans ma besace... ça se boit avec de Huîtres ? pas sûr hein... tu me réserves le droit d'être à ta droite ? :love:

ça se boit sans rien, je pense...  

_


----------



## lumai (4 Décembre 2006)

Le Chablis sans hu&#238;tres me conviendrait parfaitement.  Reste une place &#224; ta droite ?


----------



## wip (4 Décembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> Le Chablis sans huîtres me conviendrait parfaitement.  Reste une place à ta droite ?



A, toi aussi tu as du mal avec les huitres ??


----------



## lumai (4 Décembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> A, toi aussi tu as du mal avec les huitres ??



Oui ! On est pas vraiment fachées, mais je les laisse à leur sort avec qui saura les apprécier !


----------



## Majintode (4 Décembre 2006)

pazu a dit:


> Je tenais à vous remercier pour la soirée de samedi. Tout particulièrement pour le resto japonais qui était succulent.. En tout cas, ravie d'avoir fait votre connaissance.



Chihiro ! Enfin tu lâches MacBidouille !  
Et mets pas de "e" à "ravi" sinon certains vont croire que t'es une nana...


----------



## alèm (4 Décembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Et mets pas de "e" à "ravi" sinon certains vont croire que t'es une nana...



ah zut ! :hein:


----------



## kanako (4 Décembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Chihiro ! Enfin tu lâches MacBidouille !
> Et mets pas de "e" à "ravi" sinon certains vont croire que t'es une nana...



c'est bien ce que je me disais, que la personne sur l'autoportrait à coté de toi avait plutôt l'air d'être un mec 






sinon cette histoire d'huitre ou de chablis (ou les deux) c'est quoi, c'est quand c'est où ?
si c'est à Paris je pourrai sûrement venir (enfin !)


----------



## Majintode (4 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4078373 a dit:
			
		

> ah zut ! :hein:



J'en étais sûr !!!


----------



## alèm (4 Décembre 2006)

_


Majintode a dit:



			J'en étais sûr !!!
 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


c'était évident que j'allais la faire... tu me tends une perche, je plonge dans la piscine moi...

ps : c'est une image pour la piscine hein, calmez vous les garçons ! 
_


----------



## Majintode (4 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4078403 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> c'était évident que j'allais la faire... tu me tends une perche, je plonge dans la piscine moi...
> 
> ...



Tu nous a manqué à cette soirée vieux...


----------



## Stargazer (4 Décembre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> sinon cette histoire d'huitre ou de chablis (ou les deux) c'est quoi, c'est quand c'est où ?
> si c'est à Paris je pourrai sûrement venir (enfin !)



Comme dit précédemment les huîtres arrivent au Lou le 17 Décembre. Y'aura donc sûrement des gens pour les accueillir ... 

En plus t'as déjà posé la question ...


----------



## Majintode (4 Décembre 2006)




----------



## kanako (5 Décembre 2006)

ouais mais j'ai un peu du mal


----------



## teo (5 Décembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Tu nous a manqué à cette *soirée vieux*...



Ah c'était *Soirée Vieux* en fait ? Heureusement que j'étais pas là j'aurai fait baisser l'age moyen


----------



## Majintode (6 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Ah c'était *Soirée Vieux* en fait ? Heureusement que j'étais pas là j'aurai fait baisser l'age moyen



Vieux jaloux !


----------



## teo (6 Décembre 2006)

bah oui, un peu quand même  

mais je regrette pas en tout cas, un des invités est arrivé avec une rose :rose: 

Et la fondue était fort bonne 


Comme d'hab'...


----------

